# 1965 Ford 4000 rear fenders



## Roger Barrett (May 24, 2018)

Hello everyone I am back again looking for help. I am looking for new rear fenders for my ford 4000 tractor. It is a 3cylinder with 38 inch tires. I cant find a fender that is tall enough to work. The fender on the tractor is 47 inches tall. Any suggestions? Thanks. Just to let everyone know my last post was about points and we resolved that by installing electronic ignition, works great.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Roger Barrett said:


> Hello everyone I am back again looking for help. I am looking for new rear fenders for my ford 4000 tractor. It is a 3cylinder with 38 inch tires. I cant find a fender that is tall enough to work. The fender on the tractor is 47 inches tall. Any suggestions? Thanks. Just to let everyone know my last post was about points and we resolved that by installing electronic ignition, works great.


The original "elephant ears" for the 65-75 4000s and 5000s are no longer available from CNH and are not being made aftermarket that I know of.
You can buy the industrial style fenders for a 4400 or 4500 industrial and make a set of blocks out of 4x6" tubing and set them on those or you can buy aftermarket fenders for a 4600.
Or begin a search for some good, clean elephant ears.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Try Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GT9AFAU/ref=psdc_5743801011_t3_B0754S4XL2

Works for me. Just go to Amazon.com and serach for ford tractor fenders, tons of reproductions.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

RC Wells,
Your link doesnt work.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

This pair (scroll down a bit) is for Pre Force, which should fit a '65:
http://www.tractorspares.ie/paypal9/Body_Parts.html

This pair is different at the bottom, probably only fits Force:
https://www.agrilineproducts.com/parts/body/fender-set-16237.html

Is it a different floor on the later models? I have never thought about that.


Edit:
Here are the differences more obvious:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDER-WIN...884898?hash=item2f1d0d7822:g:kjwAAOSw~CVZ5Qor

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ROUNDED-RE...737329&hash=item2cc86a878b:g:GZMAAOSwxzdZ7EXz


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm going to be very careful how I word this input. I bought a pair of fenders from RAParts. They arrived with insufficient packing and the top most one was dented and had to be replaced. Then paid to have them painted (turns out this was a mistake) before I test fit them on the tractor ('68 2000) only to find the brackets were made of much lighter material than the originals, weren't welded at the 90 degree fold where they sit on the axle, and therefore sat cocked and off vertical. Bolt holes did not fit the bolt spacing on the axle. Therefore for MY use, I found them disappointing and having bought thru Amazon, I was still able to return them. See my horror story on this link. https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/after-market-fenders.35313/page-2#post-256695


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm talking to the parts department that found my GOOD fenders. They want to know is your 4000 flat deck or straddle mount? Also do you still need fenders?


----------

